# My CT girls



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my new CT females. I just realised today that one of them is a purple/aqua colour, She looked more aqua at the LFS and has been stressed until today, They have both been having fun flaring at each other.

Hope you guys think they are as pretty as I do.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

that purple is very nice looking


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

She looks even better in person, the camera doesn't seem to capture her true colour! I've got a CT male here with simular colouring (they may even be spawn sibs as we got them both from the same LFS) and he's in the breeding tank as we speak. I will be floating her in there tonight and hopefully releasing her tomorrow night.

Wish me luck


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Lovely! The CT girls are so beautiful!


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Red ones mine!!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

For all those who haven't already realised, Rza1 is my business partner (and ex bf ) . He bought the red female for ME to breed with MY red CT male. haha. Ok all...now u are in the loop.


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sooo unfair the whole junior member thing :sad: she out ranks me ...for once  still mine... but i will settle with ours


----------

